# Realmlist kann nicht geöffnet werden



## 3x3Qta (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

immer wenn ich WoW ausmache, dann kommen 50 Fenster von Blasc, das er die Realmlist datei nicht gefunden. Das kommt erst seitdem ich irgendwie WoW verschoben hab. Hier ist mal ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, die realmlist datei ist genau an der richtigen stelle. Blasc habe ich auch schon neu installiert und WoW funktioniert wunderbar.

Gruß


----------



## 3x3Qta (4. Mai 2007)

keiner irgendwie eine Lösung?


----------



## Regnor (4. Mai 2007)

3x3Qta schrieb:


> keiner irgendwie eine Lösung?



Hallo 3x3Qta, ich werd mir das Problem anschauen und dir im laufe der nächsten Tage hoffentlich *g* eine Lösung präsentieren.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## 3x3Qta (4. Mai 2007)

gut, ich danke dir. Falls du irgendwie noch was brauchst (keine ahnung was) meld dich bei mir ^^

Gruß


----------



## BigKid (8. Mai 2007)

3x3Qta schrieb:


> gut, ich danke dir. Falls du irgendwie noch was brauchst (keine ahnung was) meld dich bei mir ^^
> 
> Gruß



Hallo ...

... wollte mich hier nur mal einklinken ... Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht...
Gleiches Symptom (unendlich Fenster mit der Meldung) ...

Nur... Isch abe gar keine Realmlist ?

WOW funktioniert wunderbar... Aber keine Realmlist im ganzen WOW-Ordner ?!


----------



## killu_pnp (11. Mai 2007)

BigKid schrieb:


> Hallo ...
> 
> ... wollte mich hier nur mal einklinken ... Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht...
> Gleiches Symptom (unendlich Fenster mit der Meldung) ...
> ...




Hey also sind wir schon 3 die dasselbe proble haben*heul*


----------



## 3x3Qta (13. Mai 2007)

Habt Ihr Vista oder winxp?


----------



## Tharnit (19. Mai 2007)

Windows XP und genau das gleiche Problem. Heute mal Blasc2 installiert und nun diese Flut an Fehlermeldungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmodean (21. Mai 2007)

Ebenfalls Win XP (SP 2) und selbiges Prob


----------



## 3x3Qta (23. Mai 2007)

nun ist ein update von Blasc gekommen, mal gucken, ob der fehler immer noch da ist.


Gruß


----------



## Haladar (23. Mai 2007)

*hustet* also ich kenne mich ja mit sowas nicht aus, aber wenn man aufem privaten server speilt muss man seinen realmlist datei austauschn, aber woher sollte ich sowas wissen *pfeift und läuft davon*


----------



## 3x3Qta (25. Mai 2007)

*hust* die ist ja auf der adresse von dem WoW Server und ich konnte ja spielen.


Warum sollte ich auf privaten servern spielen, wenn ich für WoW bezahle?*hust*


----------

